# RAW conversion for .NEF files??



## CowGummy (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been given some raw files that were shot with a Nikon to edit and process. As I'm a Canon shooter, I wanted to know if anyone knows what software would be best to view/edit these .NEF files? 
I usually use DPP for all my canon RAW files, and have in the past also used Capture One and Adobe Camera RAW, but don't currently have either installed on my machine. 

Any thoughts?

PS: I realise I would be better off posting this on a Nikon forum, but I don't really want to go through the process of creating a user account, configuring my profile, blablabla...


----------



## 360_6pack (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi what about downloading the trial version of LR 4.2. This handles. NEF files. Michael


----------

